

Backup your Web Sites Database using MySQL Administrator. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/02/backup-your-web-projects-database-using.html
Some days back I had posted an article about MySQL WorkBench Usage. So in this post I want to explain how to take backup your database using MySQL Administrator. It's a part of MySQL GUI Tools.
======
worldhello
i much prefer sqlyog for mysql. it allows scheduled backups as well as
restoring of huge dumps. i think both of these are available in the community
edition.

